
Ask HN: Where you apply new technologies after leaning them? - codesternews
What you do after learning a new technology. As we all have limited time. I have learnt new technologies but where to apply them. On my job I am limited to my technology.<p>I lost motivation to learn new technologies as I can not able to apply them anywhere in my work.<p>I am wondering what is your motivation to learn new frameworks and technologies. What you do after learning it.<p>Explanation: I am iOS developer and learned android, react, angular in past but can not apply any of them in real world. What benefit you get by learning them.
======
WolfOliver
As you said, "As we all have limited time". Mostly I'm not learning anything
without having a use case for it in mind before learning it.

When I have an idea to build something, I start researching which technologies
exist to solve my problem. I spend quite a long time comparing different
solutions. I check the activity for a technology on GitHub, StackOverflow,
etc. I also check the google trends.

Once decided I which technology I want to use I start learning it and write a
blog post about it at the same time.

Mostly I then don't complete my original idea but I end up with a dozens new
ideas.

